# Creepy Porn Star Lawyer Challanged DTjr to a 3 Ring Cage Fight....He Got a Response !!!



## nononono (Oct 15, 2018)

*[URL='https://twitter.com/MichaelAvenatti']   Michael Avenatti‏Verified account @MichaelAvenatti**



Michael Avenatti Retweeted Dylan Byers

This would be for two great causes. I’m in.

Michael Avenatti added,

 
Dylan ByersVerified account @DylanByers
I’m having lunch with Michael Avenatti @MichaelAvenatti at the Vanity Fair Summit and he’s proposing a three-round mixed-martial arts fight with Donald Trump Jr. @DonaldJTrumpJr for charity. No joke.
*[/URL]






*Tyrus* Retweeted
  *Tyrus*‏Verified account @*PlanetTyrus* Oct 12


Replying to @*MichaelAvenatti* @*RAINN*


If @*DonaldJTrumpJr* can’t do it... I’m ya huckleberry! And it’s for a Good cause. I’ll donate my side to the charities of your choice. #*nuffsaid*

345 replies    1,239 retweets    2,995 likes



*I doubt Creepy Porn Star Lawyer will respond......he's a Pussyman when it comes to backing up his BIG Mouth !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Oct 17, 2018)

https://twitter.com/RandyRRQuaid/status/1052577016837476352


----------



## nononono (Oct 18, 2018)

*Well ......Creepy Porn Star Lawyer is getting quite a few responses to his challenge *
*of Donald Trump jr....*

*Many MMA trainers want to train Don jr and as you can see below ...more*
*want to outright fight him in the ring......I think he's a Pussyman that's going*
*to have his Creepy ass handed to him....as long as he doesn't pull a Tyson and*
*lunch on ears....then he will be mauled.*





Carl Higbie *✔*  @CarlHigbie 

 
Hey @MichaelAvenatti, @DonaldJTrumpJr is a little busy winning,
I’m sure he would be happy to let me tag in on his behalf for your
MMA challenge... What do ya say?

 5:50 PM - Oct 9, 2018

 16.2K 
 5,085 people are talking about this 


*Now another one below .....*





Markwayne Mullin *✔*  @RepMullin 

 
It’s ridiculous that @MichaelAvenatti would even challenge @DonaldJTrumpJr to a fight.
But if he’s looking for a publicity stunt, I‘d be more than happy to meet him on the mat.

 


Michael Avenatti *✔*  @MichaelAvenatti 

This would be for two great causes. I’m in. https://twitter.com/DylanByers/status/1049743419512303618 …

 5:56 AM - Oct 16, 2018

 745 
 389 people are talking about this 



*At this rate he gunna get tag teamed into oblivion....*


----------

